
The Economist Explains: The Argentine-American Lemon War of 2001-2017 - dpflan
http://www.economist.com/blogs/economist-explains/2017/06/economist-explains-1
======
JSeymourATL
> Predictably, California’s citrus growers went bananas when they heard about
> the decision. Mr Trump’s conspiracy-minded critics suggest the move could be
> payback for the state’s strong support for Hillary Clinton in last year’s
> elections.

~~~
psgbg
Someone struck gold there.

